# emerge+postgresql

## vcasali

Bom dia pessoal, to começando trabalhar com o gentoo e ja to apanhando dele...hehe

assim baixei o live cd do 2007.0 e instalei, agora to precisando instalar o postgresql mas não ta dando certo.

dou um emerge -av postgresql ele diz que vai baixar 3 pacotes, dai ele fica tentando se conectar em algum site para baixar o postgresql só que não consegue, tem outra maneira para instalar o postgresql

a versao que ele tenta baixar é a 8.0.12

olhando nas tentativas dele ele acha o site ftp, se conecta nele, loga e dai não encontra o diretorio para poder baixar o postgresql

quem puder ajudar agradeço desde ja

Abraço

----------

## rodrigopmatias

Modifique o arquivo /etc/make.globals, localize a variavel GENTOO_MIRRORS para o seguinte valor:

```
GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.c3sl.ufpr.br http://www.las.ic.unicamp.br/pub/gentoo http://distfiles.gentoo.org"
```

Execute o comando:

```
 root@localhost:~# emege --sync

 root@localhost:~# emege -auv --newuse world
```

Este ultimo comando se faz necessário pq você esta utilizando um stage muito antigo 2007.0 depois que o ultimo processo tiver ocorrido tente novamente instalar o postgresql-server.

----------

## vcasali

fiz os passos que vc passou rodrigo e quando mandei instalar o postgresql deu esse erro tem alguma outra forma de instalar o postgresql?

obrigado

localhost etc # emerge -av postgresql

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/egenix-mx-base-3.1.1  7,969 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-db/postgresql-8.1.11  USE="nls pam perl python readline ssl xml zlib -doc -kerberos -pg-intdatetime (-selinux) -tcl -test" 0 kB 

Total: 2 packages (2 new), Size of downloads: 7,969 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] Yes

>>> Emerging (1 of 2) dev-python/egenix-mx-base-3.1.1 to /

/usr/portage/eclass/python.eclass: line 290: syntax error in conditional expression: unexpected token `('

/usr/portage/eclass/python.eclass: line 290: syntax error near `^(f'

/usr/portage/eclass/python.eclass: line 290: `  if [[ "${NOCOLOR:-false}" =~ ^(false|no)$ ]]; then'

!!! ERROR: dev-python/egenix-mx-base-3.1.1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1511:   Called source '/usr/portage/dev-python/egenix-mx-base/egenix-mx-base-3.1.1.ebuild'

  egenix-mx-base-3.1.1.ebuild, line 5:   Called inherit 'distutils' 'flag-o-matic'

  ebuild.sh, line 1256:   Called qa_source '/usr/portage/eclass/distutils.eclass'

  ebuild.sh, line 28:   Called source '/usr/portage/eclass/distutils.eclass'

  distutils.eclass, line 18:   Called inherit 'python' 'multilib' 'eutils'

  ebuild.sh, line 1256:   Called die

!!! died sourcing /usr/portage/eclass/python.eclass in inherit()

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/egenix-mx-base-3.1.1/temp/build.log'.

----------

## elissoncosta

vcasali,

Complementando as recomendações do rodrigopmatias, sugiro a execução do aplicativo 'revdep-rebuild'(), que verifica o sistema em busca de possíveis problemas em bibliotecas compartilhadas e as corrige.

Para fazer uso desta ferramenta é necessário que voce instale o pacote gentoolkit:

root@localhost:~# emerge -v app-portage/gentoolkit

Após a execução do 'revdep-rebuild', tente reinstalar o postgresql.

Verifique também a necessidade de suporte à linguagem python no seu banco de dados, visto que o pacote 'dev-python/egenix-mx-base' é instalado como dependência. Caso não faça uso dessa linguagem, não precisa compilar o egenix.

root@localhost:~# emerge -v dev-db/postgresql

 ou 

root@localhost:~#  USE="-python" emerge -v dev-db/postgresql

--

Elisson Costa

----------

